# Hello from Leduc, Alberta!



## caisiemay

Hey everyone! 

Just wanted to stop by and see if there was anyone here in my area. I am 20 years old and would like to find a riding buddy. I am not a pro but am a quick learner and have learned so much over the past three months being a horse owner. 
I don't have a trailer, so I can't haul but if you/your horse is located around Leduc (specifically the Rolleyview area) give me a shout


----------



## cowgirl4753

Hello from edson area! And welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Cassie May 
welcome nice to meet you


----------



## Fulford15

Welcome !!! I am in Fort Mac


----------



## Hailey1203

Hey there! I live just east of Beaumont, and will be boarding my horse just east of Highway 21 on twp road 220. Glad to meet someone who is in my area!


----------



## caisiemay

Thank you everyone  

Hailey, you're a little north of me. We are just north of Rolleyview on RR 234 and TWP 500.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome!!


----------



## autumnheart

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hailey1203

caisiemay said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Hailey, you're a little north of me. We are just north of Rolleyview on RR 234 and TWP 500.


Whoops definitely meant RR 220 and TWP 510. I live on 233 and 510, so I'm basically down the road from you!


----------



## caisiemay

Hailey1203 said:


> Whoops definitely meant RR 220 and TWP 510. I live on 233 and 510, so I'm basically down the road from you!


That's wonderful Hailey! Maybe a trail ride is in order


----------



## Hailey1203

caisiemay said:


> That's wonderful Hailey! Maybe a trail ride is in order


I definitely think so! The place im boarding will haul for the price of gas, so we could hit up the Blackfoot trails!


----------



## MinuitMouse

Hi!  I live near Alberta


----------



## caisiemay

Hailey1203 said:


> I definitely think so! The place im boarding will haul for the price of gas, so we could hit up the Blackfoot trails!


That's wonderful! I don't have a trailer so it's nice to know that there are resources out there like that! I would love to go sometime


----------



## MinuitMouse

*NEAR* not in though sadly


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

hello and ahoyhoy! i'm just north of you, in Edmonton.


----------



## caisiemay

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> hello and ahoyhoy! i'm just north of you, in Edmonton.


Are you in south Edmonton by chance?


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

caisiemay said:


> Are you in south Edmonton by chance?


that i am, millwoods. i board my lease gelding just 40 blocks from home


----------



## Pambam

Hi, I'm 224 & 510, my beasts aren't up to hitting the trails with other horses yet though


----------



## caisiemay

Pambam said:


> Hi, I'm 224 & 510, my beasts aren't up to hitting the trails with other horses yet though


Ah very very close! Let me know when they are and we will have to meet up  I will be there for awhile as I love the facility.


----------



## Zexious

Welcome ^^


----------

